# C&CC pricing



## munron (Feb 18, 2011)

I haven't seen any comments on Camping & Caravan Club's variable pricing system as announced in their 2014 site guide. Perhaps it's still early days.
Today I booked the Oldbury Hill site for one night in April (mid season) and was charged £15.35 - two age concessions and a grass service pitch. These charges are at the lower end of the band for that site but nevertheless it is an increase of £2.80 over the £12.55 I paid for the same type of pitch on that site last April.
Is a 22% increase a sign of things to come? More to the point, is it justified when it was announced yesterday that inflation has dropped below 2% ?

Norman


----------



## Bern2544 (Sep 15, 2012)

I may be wrong but the way I see the pricing system is that someone else trying to book a similar pitch closer to the date may find that the site is going to be quite busy and the price has gone up. I understand supply and demand however surely each member should pay the same rate.

I find it a bit confusing when I check the price with them and you really don't know what you will be charged until you make the booking......doesn't seem right somehow.

Bern :?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I am a C&CC member but don't use Club Sites. If I did, I think I would not be renewing as I think it is a devious way of hiking Pitch fees.

We should know by the end of Summer. :wink:


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

munron said:


> I haven't seen any comments on Camping & Caravan Club's variable pricing system as announced in their 2014 site guide.


When it was announced at the back end of last year there was a massive thread on the other forum, on Facebook and on their own website How you missed it, I don't know!


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

We are C&CC members, do sometimes use their sites, and have notified them we are not renewing because of this change. Friendly Club my a**e!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Do I understand this correctly? You don't know the final price until AFTER you've hit the "confirm booking" button?


----------



## munron (Feb 18, 2011)

tonyt

You will have a firm price before you get to the Confirm stage so you can always decline, but you can't work out that price from the Site Guide before you log on.
There isn't a huge variation within the seasonal bandings (one or two quid) but with the increases they have introduced this year you can expect to be paying anything between 15% and 25% more than last year's prices, depending on time of year and demand. Perhaps the latter won't be a problem.

Norman


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

We only use their main sites maybe a couple of times each year but the prices do seem to have gone up a lot.

I see that in their own latest mag they have put a full page ad thanking us as "loyal members" for our support, emphasising that they are still a club and invest all the money in their sites. Are they regretting this change?

I have also seen a reference to "off roaders" I guess motorhomers like us who just call in or book maybe on the day. I bet they will pay the maximum prices for that band of site regardless of vacancies.

It hardly seems to be worth the aggro or complication if they have lost so many members through this crazy pricing plan 
  

Let's hope they revert to a simpler scheme by next year.

We will use their temporary holiday sites which are mostly still good value.

Steve


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*CCC*

I booked for Boroughbridge yesterday, down about £1.50 per night on previous years.

Some sites are more expensive though, horses for courses.

Russell


----------

